# The little fig that fed the frills.



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Just wanted to share a pic of the little red fig that adopted my frills and fed them when his eggs were taken away. he thinks he is a pappa bird and that is fine with me,no harm done, they just got a bit extra, they are just about weaned now and he is sitting on more eggs. perhaps I will let him foster one if the time is right after this clutch, he really does love sitting, and now I know feeding little ones....he is a nice bird to have in the loft, one of my favs.his white hen did not join in on the adoption though, she did'nt know what to think.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well he is adorable and sounds like a real sweetheart.

What a wonderful asset he is, and he is tribute to your care, as he must be a happy & healthy bird, and have a wonderful life. 

By the way...how much does he weigh?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a cutie he is. So, are the frills the size of homers, just with frilly feathers or are they smaller? How do you hold a frill without messing up their hairdo? LOL


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

It that's the babies in the back ground wow! They have grown and are as beautiful as their parents. Love to see more pics of the babies now feathered.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Well he is adorable and sounds like a real sweetheart.
> 
> What a wonderful asset he is, and he is tribute to your care, as he must be a happy & healthy bird, and have a wonderful life.
> 
> By the way...how much does he weigh?


I have not weighed him, he is typical size fig. and a wonderful bird to love.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> What a cutie he is. So, are the frills the size of homers, just with frilly feathers or are they smaller? How do you hold a frill without messing up their hairdo? LOL


I would say they are smaller but look biggish because of the frills, they don't have that muscle mass like homers do. the "hairdo" just bounces back. kinda like if one used dippity do.....oh my Im showing my age. haven't thought of dippity do since I was a kid. has anyone ever heard of that?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Queen said:


> It that's the babies in the back ground wow! They have grown and are as beautiful as their parents. Love to see more pics of the babies now feathered.


yes, they are getting big and adult like now. can't wait to see them after the first moult/molt......does anyone know the correct spelling for that, I know in the UK they spell it moult but I live in the US so which should I use.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

its molt lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> its molt lol


well, in honor of my Brit friend I lost last week, Im gonna use Moult, for now.I just decided that.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cutie he is and of great help

Reti


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Just wanted to add my Ohhh'S and Ahhhhhhh'S... I LOVE the FRILLS! Just BEAUTIFUL and WOW... how fast they really did grow....

and omgoodness...


> haven't thought of dippity do since I was a kid. has anyone ever heard of that?


 we ARE indeed SHOWIN' our age ... I USED to use dippty DO! ROFLOL!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah. What she said!


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

What a cute situation. I just love pigeons, the greatest of birds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> well, in honor of my Brit friend I lost last week, Im gonna use Moult, for now.I just decided that.


just so you know the Wikipedia says both ways are correct so you cant go wrong no matter what one you use lol


----------

